# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  ¿Cómo se clasifican los bioestimulantes agrícolas?

## Disper. Bioestimulantes

*Las categorías de productos bioestimulantes se sitúan en un contexto novedoso, lo cual hace, que la reglamentación a nivel mundial no se encuentre totalmente cerrada.*Hay cierto consenso en la definición de categorías de bioestimulantes entre científicos, reguladores, productores y agricultores.  Las principales categorías de productos bioestimulantes son:Temas similares: ¿Por qué usar bioestimulantes agrícolas? ¿Qué son los bioestimulantes para plantas? Artículo: Cerca de 100 muestras clasifican a semifinal de concurso nacional de café Artículo: Investigadores canadienses y peruanos clasifican 509 tipos de papas nativas Bioestimulantes a base de algas marinas linea psw sa

----------

